# Moving to UAE soon



## Cape Chick (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi,

Im new to the forum so I'd like to say hi and maybe get some feedback about the UAE! 

I recently accepted a job in the UAE but they dont provide sponsorship for my husband. I understand that these are UAE government rules and was wondering if I apply for a visa for him myself (me being his sponsor) how do I go about doing this and is it possible?

Also, any ideas on how long it would take for him to find a job - he's in the accounting field with 3years experience but no formal qualification.

Are there any other South Africans who have gone over and what was your experience? Any other advice on what I need to do before I leave here & how you went about doing it?

Im still very confused about what needs to be done! 

Hope someone can help!


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey there!

I am in a very similar situation, I am flying out to Dubai next week, and once my residency is sorted I plan to sponsor my husband to join me. My employer has said they won't sponsor him, but they will assist me to sponsor him. If that route doesn't work out, my back up is for him to come out on a visit visa, but again I'm not sure of the practicality of that on an RSA passport.

I will have more to tell once I have made the trip and settled in, I will let you know once I know!


----------



## sounds_of_arabia (Aug 3, 2009)

Girls u don't have to worry that much, things r much easier, u can easily sponsor ur husbands, just obtain ur Visas first then sart up their procedures

good lock


----------



## arsalan1 (Oct 8, 2009)

hello there... well the only thing u need to check now are the new rules that have in place... its been about 2 months since i have moved from dubai after 20 good years!

by rules i mean by the amount of money you make per month, i think to sponsor u need to be earning a minimum salary. In case your visa is from sharjah, then u need to show a tenancy contract as well showing that you can accomodate the person u wish to sponsor.

One thing you need to do while you are in RSA, is to get your marriage & educational certificates attested by the UAE embassy in RSA, it makes life a lot easier later on, trust me! cause once you are in the UAE, u need to get the marriage certificate attested by the foreign affairs ministry, who sometimes ask for attestation from the country where it was issued... 

Getting a job is kinda tricky nowadays, but then again... as much as i hate it say it... there is alot of skin color preference in the uae, if you what i mean... so hopefully he wud be able to find a job a lot sooner than others...

feel free to ask anything else you wud wish to know... cheers!


----------



## MikkiD (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi there

I just got back from visiting my husband for a month. We (our 8 month old came with) had a 30 day visit visa. He just got his residence visa so he could sponser us. Unfortunately we stayed for 32 days and I was charged AED600 (about R1200) for overstaying. So that is one thing to remember... never overstay!! I just came back to Cape Town to sort out everything and am joining him in 2 weeks' time. This means that I don't have time to have our docs attested. And I just sent him our marraige cert and baby's birth cert yesterday. I just hope he manage to get everything sorted on that side. As for educational cert., surely I don't have to worry with that as he is employed already and I will probably only work part-time. I'm taking it all with me though. So we will have to see what happens. One thing I can tell you all, packing up and sorting you life out in order to relocate is no easy task. Let me know how things are progressing. Good luck.


----------



## Cape Chick (Oct 6, 2009)

MikkiD said:


> Hi there
> 
> I just got back from visiting my husband for a month. We (our 8 month old came with) had a 30 day visit visa. He just got his residence visa so he could sponser us. Unfortunately we stayed for 32 days and I was charged AED600 (about R1200) for overstaying. So that is one thing to remember... never overstay!! I just came back to Cape Town to sort out everything and am joining him in 2 weeks' time. This means that I don't have time to have our docs attested. And I just sent him our marraige cert and baby's birth cert yesterday. I just hope he manage to get everything sorted on that side. As for educational cert., surely I don't have to worry with that as he is employed already and I will probably only work part-time. I'm taking it all with me though. So we will have to see what happens. One thing I can tell you all, packing up and sorting you life out in order to relocate is no easy task. Let me know how things are progressing. Good luck.


I know - i have so much to think of! Need to pay this and cancel that & what to do with all my furniture etc! Good luck with your move. Will keep you updated on how things are going on my side.


----------



## Cape Chick (Oct 6, 2009)

arsalan1 said:


> hello there... well the only thing u need to check now are the new rules that have in place... its been about 2 months since i have moved from dubai after 20 good years!
> 
> by rules i mean by the amount of money you make per month, i think to sponsor u need to be earning a minimum salary. In case your visa is from sharjah, then u need to show a tenancy contract as well showing that you can accomodate the person u wish to sponsor.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Do you know how much the minimum salary is in order to sponsor anyone? And could you perhaps expand on the "skin colour" preference you spoke about? Im having a problem with PM's so could you please PM me and we can discuss further?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

arsalan1 is saying in a nice way that its easier to get a job if you have white skin.


----------



## Cape Chick (Oct 6, 2009)

mrbig said:


> arsalan1 is saying in a nice way that its easier to get a job if you have white skin.


Oh, ok :shocked:


----------



## arsalan1 (Oct 8, 2009)

there you go... mr.big got that cleared!  plz dont get me wrong, i am not saying thats the reason why people from a certain background get better jobs or anything, im just telling u the mindset certain ppl have in dubai... which includes ppl originally from the middle east and the sub continent (pakistan, india and sri lanka). 

to be honest, i cant remember exactly what the minimum salary was... i think for sponsoring your family members (excluding your spouse) it was around 8K+ per month, i think that mite have gone up a lil... not sure... u shud check gulfnews website (they wont let me type it here  ), they have all the latest information, u have to do a lil searching though... good luck!


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

arsalan1 said:


> to be honest, i cant remember exactly what the minimum salary was... i think for sponsoring your family members (excluding your spouse) it was around 8K+ per month, i think that mite have gone up a lil... not sure... u shud check gulfnews website (they wont let me type it here  ), they have all the latest information, u have to do a lil searching though... good luck!


I think It's actually, 10k. Which is about £1500(GBP) or R17500(ZAR).


----------

